# Is this carpenter ants damage or something else? Pictures include, please help.



## lucyh3h (Jun 28, 2011)

I found this damage in my attic. When I was doing renovation for my second floor bathroom and first floor kitchen, I also saw two or three pieces of wood have the similar damage. 
Is this carpenter ants, termite or something else?


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Not an expert here at all, but I thought termites made more like "trails" maybe Ants, lets hope its nothing serious!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks to me like it could be powder post beetle damage.

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like the log that that board was cut from had some damage---

That looks typical of wood that was cut from a dead tree,that was starting to rot in the log.

I doubt that you have anything worse than an ugly board there.

Take a sharp screw driver and dig into the board a bit---I think you will find the wood still sound and bug free. It was ugly like that when installed.---Mike---


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Looks to me like it could be powder post beetle damage.
> 
> DM


My thought also, till I went up and actually looked in my attic where confirmed bettle damage was done many years ago. There are very, very, small holes, not at all like what is shown here, but what the hey, maybe where ever lucy is from they grow bigger beetles there.:laughing:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Not carpenter ants, not subterranean termites. I'm not experienced with drywood termites; do you have them where you are? It is always helpful to know the geographic location when assessing pest/animal/rodent problems.

I too suspect a type of beetle. Search for "small wood boring beetles" and see if you find anything similar. They rarely re-infest, so no problem.


----------



## lucyh3h (Jun 28, 2011)

We live in greater Boston area. Our house is in a wooded area. Termite and carpenter ants are common here. But I am not familiar with the beetles.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

lucyh3h said:


> We live in greater Boston area. Our house is in a wooded area. Termite and carpenter ants are common here. But I am not familiar with the beetles.


Well, back in the early 1960s, 4 lads from Liverpool came upon the music scene and.... :laughing:

I'm sorry.... I'm sorry....

DM


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

lucyh3h said:


> I found this damage in my attic. When I was doing renovation for my second floor bathroom and first floor kitchen, I also saw two or three pieces of wood have the similar damage.
> Is this carpenter ants, termite or something else?


are you the original owner ?? If not the other person may have had it treated before it was sold? All of the critters have to have water if you have not found any critters up their or under the floor i don't belive you have any thing to worry about. but the structure strength of the wood. That look's like pine? Could have been ant's i belive termites leve a long line of eaten wood . Ant's boor in as the pp beatle. I BET on ant's long time ago and been treated along the line before your buying ?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Termites keep clean and clear tunnels. That actually looks like what a certain larvae/grubworm does to our firewood around here.
They eat it and leave soft 'wood' behind them as they go. White, big headed little suckers. They burn just fine.....

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Well, back in the early 1960s, 4 lads from Liverpool came upon the music scene and.... :laughing:
> 
> I'm sorry.... I'm sorry....




Oh, boy,I about choked on my coffee:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Oh, boy,I about choked on my coffee:yes:


I'm sorry.... I'm sorry,,,,

DM

When quoting someone, be sure there's a "[/QUOTE]" at the end or it will not work.


----------

